# Char-Grillers, How much charcoal do you use?



## delarosa74868 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have the Propane Char-Griller with the side fire box.  Im having an issue with temp.  I was wondering how much charcoal y'all use at a time and at what intervals do you add more. I have a charcoal chimney that I use.  I fill it 2/3 full at a time.  And do y'all put your wood in your coals or on the grate?  I get flames every time I put the wood on the coals.  Flame=no smoke.  When I smoke, I usually end up standing in front of the smoker all day worrying about temp and no smoke.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Kinda leaning towards getting a propane smoker.


----------



## rstr hunter (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a Charcoal CharGriller that I use for most of my BBQ. When I start I light a chiminey full and get it going well then dump this and another chiminey full of unlit charcoal on top of it in the side fire box. As I start getting toward temp, I just throw pieces of wood on top. I seem to get good smoke and good smoke flavor this way. I also would note that my Charcoal Chargriller is tough to get to temp in under 60 degree weather and have at times cheated and moved some of the coals into the main cooking chamber to help with this if it's close to 60. Under 60 really not going to probably get there. There also is a method called the Minion Method on this forum that would work well as well. As far as refilling, I usually won't need to worry about this for a couple to a few hours, usually if I start seeing temps drop, then I'll add more. Hope this helps.


----------



## moltenone (Dec 20, 2009)

hey Delarosa,i have the chargriller also, I start with two chimney's of charcoal
then add the wood and let the heavy smoke burn off at first, after that if you add wood do a little at a time and watch the smoke,i've opened the grill chamber to let smoke out at times,as far as adding charcoal i'll add 6 or 8 piece's every hour or so,to help with your temp's open your stack all the way
and your fire box about 1/3rd,at 60 degrees or more this should hold you at 225!! good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


Mark


----------

